# I need a permanent home for my nonflying city pigeon



## decker (Jun 14, 2004)

I need a permanent home for my nonflying city pigeon
Hi
I have female city pigeon named mother, who I've raised for 4-5yrs. she fell out of her nest, and she's always been unable to fly. and has stumbles a bit, bit due to childhood calcium deficiency, not to neurological problems. We have had avian vets care for her. she is extremely social. I'm looking for a permanent adoptive parent. My wife and I are in the process of changing our business and place of residence that won't allow us to care for her the way she needs. We're looking for a home where she will absolutely not be euthanized unless gravely ill, Which she's not at all, we're happy to say. She is hardy and strong, but limited physically... We live in NYC, and would be happy to deliver her to anyone relatively nearby. I would also like to donate money for her lifetime care. Writing this saddens me. If you would be interested or know some one or some organization that might permanently care for our dear girl, we'd be grateful.
Best
Lowell Boyers
9177438619


----------

